# parachute cord for fishing line?!



## yogai (Oct 21, 2005)

Anybody ever heard of this? At the pier I saw some old guy with a 6/0 wide and a 80-100lb class rod using 450 lb parachute cord as fishing line  . 

He was going after Goliath Grouper with a 4 lb jack as bait. Needless to say, I was impressed. He didn't get a hit though, but he only stayed for about 1 hour.

I'm thinkin I might do the same seein as my 40 lb class with a 4/0 and 80 lb mono can't stop those monsters worth a lick.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Uhhhhhhh...what pier has Goliath Grouper??? Sounds like it might be worth a trip north a ways!!!


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*Sebastian Inlet has grouper..*

There is a guy there in the summer. 200lb. mono.
about 1 to 2lb. lady or keeper blue and drops it inbetween pillings and have seen 100 lbs. Jew fish being brought over the railing. What a great fish. He releases all fish but it is fun to watch. He has a shoulder straps and full stand up gear.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Sounds like a trip to Sebastian is in order then! Caught a 125 pounder from shore in Panama once on the Atlantic (Carribean) side. It is DEFINITELY a blast. That fish's mouth was so big, I coulda stuck my whole head in there with room to spare. Was using a whole dead bonito for bait and my rod butt snapped. Talk about a problem trying to get leverage!!! To this day, I don't know how I managed to get that fish in. I was using a buddy's Penn International (not sure what it was called then, but it was a 6/0 size with the old style braided line in 200 lb test. This was in 1972). We used to be able to get those reels in the PX for really cheap.


----------



## yogai (Oct 21, 2005)

Sanibel Island Pier and Matlacha Bridge. Also some at Ft. myers Pier.

Like I said, I fish for em but I've never gotten one in. i'm planning on gettin a 6/0 wide and a 80-100lb class 8 foot bridge rod from a small but really fancy rod making outfit in Seminole. I think I'm just going to use 200 lb mono as the mainline and double it for a leader. Personally, if someone handed me a huge-a$$ rod and reel with parachute line while the clicker was ogin off, I would hand it right back. Better to have the line be the weakest line than the fisherman. I usually use the old armpit stance when I get one on, but I think Ima get a cheap fighting belt


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

The Skyway Pier has some big boys too. I've seen them around #250 brought to the surface and there's reports of some twice that big down there.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Damn!!!!!*

I need a vacation to florida bad!!!!!!


----------



## yogai (Oct 21, 2005)

RuddeDogg said:


> I need a vacation to florida bad!!!!!!


 Dogg, Goliath grouper seems like it might be your kind of fish. 


Pff, who am I kidding, you'll still get your a$$ whipped . hooking into those beasts is a love/hate thing. I love the thought of catchin a behemoth. I hate that I made the mistake of putting the rod between my legs because now my juevos are in my nasal cavity after that strike. I love the sound of the clicker. I hate the feeling of being broken in half over a bridge railing. I hate it more when nine times out of ten they break 200 lb leader with no problem. I love that it leaves me dying for more


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Grouper*

Try everthing in life once.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Hopefully*

they will open some kind of season up on them (jewfish) Some people are losing their catches to these monsters Here you are bringing in a nice trout or snook and one of these monsters comes up and eat it  Has a friend show me a few picture of some they hook up to in the tampa area. It was at night and they look even bigger...heh heh...That is a big rush having something on the other end of the line that might pull you in. There are even some sharkers that have hook up to them on the beaches. Even if it last just a few seconds, it is still a great rush. Knowing that you had something that big on the line...Same goes for alot of our big fish down here. We might not hookup all the time, but when we do watch out ....Big boy gear here


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Oh Yogai the*

reason he didnt stay long, is because he was looking for feeding fish. We do the same thing for fishing Snook...fish alot of different spots, moving almost every hour or less till we find where they are feeding. I carry a big 30gallon livewell in my truck, and large bait. And like i said before, we might not get Monsters all the time. But the hits are great to watch, You have a huge livebait and it's almost flying out the water. This is where you get tested, cause you have to wait. Just a little to make sure he got it good. This learning curve cost me some fish at first It great when people watch you throw a bait out, larger then what they are catching Damn i hate being down  with this front moving in....best time to be on the water


----------



## yogai (Oct 21, 2005)

jettypark28 said:


> reason he didnt stay long, is because he was looking for feeding fish. We do the same thing for fishing Snook...fish alot of different spots, moving almost every hour or less till we find where they are feeding. I carry a big 30gallon livewell in my truck, and large bait. And like i said before, we might not get Monsters all the time. But the hits are great to watch, You have a huge livebait and it's almost flying out the water. This is where you get tested, cause you have to wait. Just a little to make sure he got it good. This learning curve cost me some fish at first It great when people watch you throw a bait out, larger then what they are catching Damn i hate being down  with this front moving in....best time to be on the water


Big bait is right. I borrrowed a buddy's 6/0 setup once and I caught a stingray about 12 inches across. Cut the tail off and hooked it with a 20/0 circle hook. I actually saw the jewfish eat it like a bass eating a bug on the surface. pulse rate of 180 or so for a few seconds


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*heh heh*

now thats funny, because i been there....heart ready to explore then you start thinking "What the hell am i doing"   I recall watching nice brown trout swimming up ready to grab my little lure (up in Tenn) This is nothing like a little brown trout.... heh heh....Those things are kinda of scarey when you first see one come up....And the waters not that deep!!!


----------

